# كيف ترفع مستواك الثقافي ؟



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2016)

*إحدى الوقائع المؤلمة التي نعايشها في يومنا هذا هو عدم قدرة كل الأشخاص على تحمّل تكلفة الدّخول إلى الجامعة، ولكن من جهة أخرى فإن الكل قادر على تحمّل كلفة التعلّم.







مصادر المعلومات، الفيديوات التعليمية، الوسائل السمعية منها و الكتابية كلّها مُتوفرة، إمّا من الكتبة العامّة أو من أرشفة الإنترنت. من المهمّ جدّا أن تملك الطموح للتعلّم. فحتى و إن كان من حولك لا يُقدّر قيمة العلم و مستواك الثقافي فإنّ التعلّم في حدّ ذاته سيُشعرك بالرّضى عن نفسك.

إنّ تعليم نفسك يتطلّب منك التزام كبير. أيضا يستلزم إنجاح هذه العملية القدرة على التعلّم بنفسك دون مساعدة من أحد. هذه بعض النصّائح و الخطوات لتعليم نفسك دون الحاجة إلى اللجوء إلى أي أكاديمية تعليمية…





1 مطالعة الكتب






بدون شك فهذه من أحسن و أفضل الطرق لتعلُّم أشياء جديدة. إذا كنت لا تملك أدنى فكرة عن موضوع ما و تعتقد بأنه مثير للاهتمام فأبسط طريقة لتبدأ التعلّم حوله هي بقراءة كتاب عن هذا الموضوع.

الكتب المثيرة للجدل أيضا يمكنها أن تكون حافزا إضافيا لك لتقرأ أكثر. فأن تخالف الكاتب الرأي مثلا من شأنه أن يمنحك الرغبة في المعرفة أكثر حول الموضوع لتملك حججا أكثر.





2 اعثر على مساعد أو مُستشار






بوجود من يقوم بتوجيهك, فأنت تملك فرصة أكبر لتتمكّن من مجاراة الموضوع لأن هنالك من يساعدك. خاصّة، إن كنت تتمتّع بحس المسؤولية, فستشعر بمسؤلية الاستعداد للدّرس. إنّ تعيين مستشار لك سيوفر عليك الكثير من الوقت و ذلك بتوجيهك نحو أفضل مصدر للمعلومات مباشرة، و الإجابة عن أسئلتك و التّناقش معك حول الموضوع.






3 السّياحة






لطالما كان اكتشاف التاريخ شيئا مثيرا للإهتمام، متى حدث الشيء و أين حدث. قم بزيارة متاحف العلوم أو متاحف الطبيعة، كما أنّ زيارة منازل الكُتّاب العّظماء تُعرّفك عنهم أكثر و تجعل أعمالهم حقيقية أكثر. قم بزيارة مكان واحد كل سنة لتكتيب أكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات حوله و لتتمكّن من حفظها جيدا.






4 طالع وكيبيديا أو محرّكات جوجل






البحث عن المعلومات عبر موسوعة ويكبيديا أو محركات جوجل هو طريقة فعّالة للتعلّم حول الموضوع الذي أنت مُهتمّ به. فهما يوفّران معلومات شاملة جدّا حول أي شيء تكتبه لهم. حيث أنّه و عند قراءتك للنتيجة التي ظهرت لك ستجد ما يُتير اهتمامك و تبحث عنه بدوره في ويكيبيديا أو جوجل و هكذا…







5 شاهد القنوات التعليمية






في أيامنا هذه أغلب القنوات الفضائية مملؤة عن آخرها بالبرامج الحوارية و كذلك الترفيهية على حدّ سواء، وهو ما قد لا يُثير إهتمامك إذا كنت حقّا تسعى إلى تثقيف و تعليم نفسك. و لكن هذا لن يمنعك من استغلال هذه الطريقة، فإذا لم تجد على التلفاز ما يتحدّث عن موضوع بحثك فيمكنك دائما استئجار الأفلام أو البرامج التي تتحدث عن الموضوع الذي يثير فضولك.







6 الدراسة عبر الأنترنت






العديد من الجامعات حول العالم تعرض فيديوات لمحضارات أساتذتها على الأنترنت. مشاهدة هذه المحاضرات سيفيدك و كأنك حضرت الصّف فعلا. هنالك امتحانات و علامات حول هذه المحاضرات. أكبر إيجابية لهذه الطريقة هي أنّ الجامعات توفّرها بالمجان.







7 المكتبات العامّة






إنّ المكتبة العامّة هي على الأغلب مصدر معلومات لا يُقدّر بثمن بالنسبة لكل شخص يؤمن بتعليم نفسه. المكتبة العامّة توفّر أكثر من مجرّد كتب, أقراص مدمجة، بل توفّر أيضا إمكانية الولوج إلى العديد من المصادر الرقمية على الأنترنت. إيجابية أخرى للمكتبة و هو الجو السائد فيها من نظام و هدوء, أمّا الجزء الأفضل فهو امتلاكك حريّة الإعتماد على المكتبيّ ليجيب عن أسئلتك.*


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2016)

وسائل تثقيفية رااائعة
شكرااا لك ولنشاطك المميز
الرب يبارك خدمتك
يثبت لفترة​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مارس 2016)

كلدانية قال:


> وسائل تثقيفية رااائعة
> شكرااا لك ولنشاطك المميز
> الرب يبارك خدمتك
> يثبت لفترة​





*لا شكر على واجب 

انا في خدمة كل الطيبين

شكرا جزيلا لردكم الكريم وتفاعلكم الرائع

تحياتي وتقديري لكم

الرب يبارك لكم خدمتكم 
*


----------

